# LED Time lapse Video - NorthernLeitz 700 Club



## Horace Greely (Jan 24, 2014)

Time Lapse of a Northernleitz FB-400 (ECrater) and Apollo 300 (Ebay)

Front plant is a DNA Snowcap - Rear is a Northern Lights from Ministry of Cannabis


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRecNaS-pII


----------



## Horace Greely (Jan 24, 2014)

Was hoping to embed this but not having any luck.

Peace,
HG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 24, 2014)

What is your light reg I see led and hd lighting in the video it looks like


----------



## P Jammers (Jan 25, 2014)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> What is your light reg I see led and hd lighting in the video it looks like


Actually what you see I am quite sure is an adjustable LED that you can change from veg to flower. Familiar with the fixtures, but not the brand.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2014)

Someone was looking for you PJ,,to ask questions about LEDS. Cant remember which thread it was. 
Found it PJ,,,,,
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=868006&postcount=26


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2014)

That is not actual time lapse photography.  They turn the video on, then turn it off, then turn it on again.  Anything can be happening between those times.....One of the reasons I really dislike Yoyu Tube.


----------



## Horace Greely (Jan 26, 2014)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> What is your light reg I see led and hd lighting in the video it looks like



Just standard LED fixtures.  No convertables, no HID with some homemade LED's for side lighting.  Probably eliminate the side lighting next run.


----------



## Horace Greely (Jan 26, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> That is not actual time lapse photography.  They turn the video on, then turn it off, then turn it on again.  Anything can be happening between those times.....One of the reasons I really dislike Yoyu Tube.




Like the lights being off maybe ?  

HG


----------



## Horace Greely (Jan 26, 2014)

These are from the opposite side running 2 240's...


----------



## robertr (Feb 14, 2014)

Apollo's use 3 watt led's with lenses. 5 watt led's without lenses would be better.


----------



## davemedinis (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, HG, any updates?


----------



## Horace Greely (Apr 10, 2014)

davemedinis said:


> Hi, HG, any updates?



Those were chopped in January.  I think the total haul was just over 12 ounces but I had some issues with the NL Re-Veg plant.  In its grow from seed it produced almost 7 itself and that was after i dropped a light on it.  Lost the 2 top main branches so subtract 2 ounces in my estimation.

I am testing Induction lights the TESLA-300 and TESLA-500 for bloom.  Just need to splice together the time lapse for the veg under the 300.  I will post that somewhere when I get a chance maybe here at MP.

HG 

View attachment IMG_0045.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice, thank you.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 10, 2014)

I've wanted to do a from rooted clone to harvest recording but never have. No matter what methods used to record your lovely ladies, it was really cool


----------



## Horace Greely (Apr 11, 2014)

I bought a cheap $30 JVC Everio off of Fleabay.  Takes a snap every 80 seconds so it needs to be speeded up.  The only downfall is that the camera needs to be reset every 4 days.  Think we missed one early in the process but you get the drift....

HG


----------



## Horace Greely (Apr 11, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Very nice, thank you.



The inductions tend to produce a very "leggy" plant during veg.  Some LST or a lot of  pinching counters that to an extent.  Hoping for limited stretch during flower with the Purple spectrum of the TESLA-500.  We shall see.

In the future I will run Veggie Bomb LED's for growth.  Most compact plants I have ever seen.  I will then run 2 teslas (400 & 500) with the side lighting you can see in the pics.  I am keeping them off just to see how the EFDL's do by themselves. 

I am predicting about 1.8-1.9 GPW this run and should exceed 2.0 if all goes as planned.

HG


----------

